# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Nha Trang - Vinpearland

## asia_nt01

Du lịch Nha Trang - Vinpearland

Khởi hành từ Sài Gòn
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Khởi hành: 20/7
Giá tour: 5,199,000 VND.
Phương tiện: Xe du lịch đời mới
Điện thoại: 0583561616  0985784084 Ms Loan
Hành trình: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Vịnh Nha Phu


Du lịch Nha Trang - Theo thời gian, Nha Trang đã thay đổi rất nhiều, nhưng bãi biển Nha Trang vẫn giữ được nét đẹp vốn có. Dưới ánh nắng vàng rực rỡ, bờ cát trắng của bãi biển Nha Trang uốn cong như một lưỡi liềm bạc ôm lấy vịnh biển xanh như ngọc. Biển Nha Trang luôn giữ nét đẹp riêng, không thể trộn lẫn.

Ngày 01: Nha Trang - Suối Khoáng - Tháp Bà - Đảo Vinpearl (ăn trưa, tối)
Sáng: Đến Nha Trang. Quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng tháp Bà tắm hồ bơi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, tắm bùn khoáng (Bao du lich nha trang gồm tắm hồ bơi 50.000 VND/người lớn, không bao gồm các chi phí tắm bùn khác.)
Trưa: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Vinpearl (Chi phí tự túc: 300.000VND/người lớn, 210.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi trong Vinpearlland)

Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, khach san nha trang quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…
Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Sau đó trở về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 02: Nha Trang - Tour 4 Đảo (ăn 03 bữa)
Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan 4 Đảo.

Bãi Cũi: quý khách tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quí hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính (chi phí tự túc:tàu đáy kính: 40.000VND, lặn 450.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 1), 200.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 2 ), 200.000 đ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở)
tour nha trang />Hòn Một: quý khách dùng cơm trưa nhẹ với các món ăn hải sản: cá chiên sốt cà, Mực nướng, Thịt nướng khoai tây chiên, Trứng chiên, Canh tôm cải…
Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ “Cây nhà lá vườn” Quán rượu nổi! Một ly rượu, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.

Bãi Sạn quý khách giải trí và nghỉ ngơi tại điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang. Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có tai Nha Trang. (Bao gồm phí Bãi Trang 20.000 VND/vé)
Hòn Miễu: tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên. (Bao gồm vé Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên 35.000 VND/vé)
Tối: Dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Trở về Khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 03: Nha Trang (ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách tự do hoặc đi tham quan Thành phố:

Tháp Bà Ponaga: một công trình có quy mô lớn nhất và có vai trò quan trọng trong lịch sử nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo Chăm.
Chùa Long Sơn: ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Đỉnh đồi là bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ (còn gọi là tượng Phật trắng) ngồi thuyết pháp, tượng cao 21 m, đài sen làm đế cao 7 m.
Xe đưa quý khách mua sắm đặc sản tại Chợ Đầm. Sau đó trả phòng, ăn trưa tự do đến giờ ra phi trường Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay về thành phố HCM. Đến TP HCM kết thúc tour chia tay quý khách, hẹn ngày tái ngộ.

Giá tour bao gồm:
Vé máy bay khứ hồi
Xe ôtô chỗ đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến.
Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình (5 bữa chính + 2 bữa điểm tâm) 
Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình phục vụ đoàn ăn nghỉ suốt tuyến
Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm trong các địa điểm du lịch trong chương trình
Quý khách được phục vụ nước uống trên xe 02 chai/ khách/ngày
Quý khách được tặng 01 du lịch.
Bảo hiểm trọn tour mức bồi thường cao nhất 10,000,000đ.
Khách sạn 3 sao: Green hotel, The Light Hotel, Viễn Đông Hotel, Olympic Hotel….(2 khách/phòng) nếu lẻ người thứ 3 ngủ ghép 3k/phòng. Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tiêu chuẩn điều hòa,,truyền hình cáp

Giá tour không bao gồm:
Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
Vé máy bay SGN - NHA - SGN
Phụ phí phòng đơn.
Phụ phí người nước ngoài 200.000 VND/Khách
Vinpearlland, tắm bùn, Bãi Sạn, Hồ cá Trí Nguyên …

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------

